# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مقدم نیا و مویینی!

## fatimashokri76m

سلام.بچه ها نظرتون درمورد آقای مقدم ومویینی چیه؟روش تدریسشون !خواستم از آفبا دی وی دی بگیرم !

----------


## artim

> سلام.بچه ها نظرتون درمورد آقای مقدم ومویینی چیه؟روش تدریسشون !خواستم از آفبا دی وی دی بگیرم !


هر دوشون خوبن
بخصوص خیلی سبز اقای موینی

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> هر دوشون خوبن
> بخصوص خیلی سبز اقای موینی


منظورم دی وی دیه؟کتابش که خوبه!کلاس تو چه آموزشگاهی دارن؟؟؟؟

----------


## sami7

دی وی دی ریاضی افبا خوب نیست ! 

درسنامه درست و حسابی نمیگن ! بیشتر روی تست ها مانور میدن و برا سطح بالا خوبه

حالا بعضی ها که میخان بهت به زور دی وی دی بفروشن میگن خوبه ! 

اما از من به تو نصحیت نگیر ! خودم دارمش که میگم

----------


## artim

> منظورم دی وی دیه؟کتابش که خوبه!کلاس تو چه آموزشگاهی دارن؟؟؟؟



تو کلاس همون مطالب فیلم هاشون رو میگن

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> دی وی دی ریاضی افبا خوب نیست ! 
> 
> درسنامه درست و حسابی نمیگن ! بیشتر روی تست ها مانور میدن و برا سطح بالا خوبه
> 
> حالا بعضی ها که میخان بهت به زور دی وی دی بفروشن میگن خوبه ! 
> 
> اما از من به تو نصحیت نگیر ! خودم دارمش که میگم


واقعا؟پس این همه که از مویینی تعریف میکنن کشکه؟

----------


## sami7

> واقعا؟پس این همه که از مویینی تعریف میکنن کشکه؟


*می تونی دی وی دیشون بخری وقتت و پولت رو تلف کنی بعد خودت نتیجه گیری کنی !*

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> *می تونی دی وی دیشون بخری وقتت و پولت رو تلف کنی بعد خودت نتیجه گیری کنی !*


آخه من تو شهرم معلم خوب ندارم

----------


## sami7

> آخه من تو شهرم معلم خوب ندارم


*خب دی وی دی بهتر هست چرا افبا ؟ 

گفتم که هم واسه منبع زیست هم واسه ریاضی ایدیم از امضا هست پیام بده راهنماییت کنم*

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> *خب دی وی دی بهتر هست چرا افبا ؟ 
> 
> گفتم که هم واسه منبع زیست هم واسه ریاضی ایدیم از امضا هست پیام بده راهنماییت کنم*


به جز آفبا کدوم دیگه ؟؟؟؟؟من رو حساب این که دوتاشون مولف کتابن و قابل اعتمادن گفتم شاید خوب باشه.مثلا مسعودی خوبه ؟!؟که همه دارن ازش بد میگن ؟!

----------


## sami7

> به جز آفبا کدوم دیگه ؟؟؟؟؟من رو حساب این که دوتاشون مولف کتابن و قابل اعتمادن گفتم شاید خوب باشه.مثلا مسعودی خوبه ؟!؟که همه دارن ازش بد میگن ؟!


من نظری ندارم می تونی از کسایی که قصد فروختن و دی وی دی بهتون دارن سوال بپرسین بهتره از ادمی که زود قضاوت میکنه راهنمایی و نظر نخای

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

یه دونه کتاب خیلی سبز +موج آزمون بگیر حله

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> من نظری ندارم می تونی از کسایی که قصد فروختن و دی وی دی بهتون دارن سوال بپرسین بهتره از ادمی که زود قضاوت میکنه راهنمایی و نظر نخای
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


اصلا حواسم به اسمت نبود اینجا.کاش اولین پستی که تو تاپیک میذاشتی رو میخوندی باز !تو هم جای من بودی ناراحت میشدی.

----------


## sami7

> اصلا حواسم به اسمت نبود اینجا.کاش اولین پستی که تو تاپیک میذاشتی رو میخوندی باز !تو هم جای من بودی ناراحت میشدی.


اینجا ادم های زیادی میان که میخان الکی از ی نفر تعریف کنن یا اسم یکی رو بندازن سر زبون ها یا دی وی دی بیخود به مردم بفروشن 

در ضمن منم اسمی از مسعودی یا کس دیگه ای نیاوردم ! گفتم افبا خوب نیست همین

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> من نظری ندارم می تونی از کسایی که قصد فروختن و دی وی دی بهتون دارن سوال بپرسین بهتره از ادمی که زود قضاوت میکنه راهنمایی و نظر نخای
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


من برات واقعا متاسفم .اصلا حواسم نبود تویی وگرنه نظر نمیدادم ....برو اولین کامنتی که برام تو اون پست گذاشتی بخون !هرکی هم بود ناراحت میشد .

----------


## artim

> اینجا ادم های زیادی میان که میخان الکی از ی نفر تعریف کنن یا اسم یکی رو بندازن سر زبون ها یا دی وی دی بیخود به مردم بفروشن 
> 
> در ضمن منم اسمی از مسعودی یا کس دیگه ای نیاوردم ! گفتم افبا خوب نیست همین



خوبی؟؟
فیزیک سبز جدیدش رو دیدی؟

----------


## fatimashokri76m

دوستان چطور میتونم تاپیک رو حذف کنم.

----------


## Dayi javad

آره دی وی دی آفبا واس کسی خوبه که حداقل حداقل یکم چیزی از ریاضی بلد باش !

واس کسی که خیلی ضعیف اصن خوب نیس!

واس مرور افراد قوی و جمع بندی قبل آزمون بهتر !

----------


## sami7

> من برات واقعا متاسفم .اصلا حواسم نبود تویی وگرنه نظر نمیدادم ....برو اولین کامنتی که برام تو اون پست گذاشتی بخون !هرکی هم بود ناراحت میشد .


*بهتره واسه خودت متاسف باشی من نیاز به کسی ندارم واسم تاسف بخوره ..اولین کامنتی هم که گذاشتم کاملا به جا بود دیگه از من نقل نزن*

----------


## sami7

> خوبی؟؟
> فیزیک سبز جدیدش رو دیدی؟


مرسی !

شنبه میرم کتابفروشی گفته کتاب های جدید شنبه میرسن میرم ببینم چی اومده با توجه به این تغییرات

----------


## Last.Behi

> سلام.بچه ها نظرتون درمورد آقای مقدم ومویینی چیه؟روش تدریسشون !خواستم از آفبا دی وی دی بگیرم !


بگیر خیلی خوبه خودم نداشتم اما دیدم به جای 4 ساعت خوندن تو 2 ساعت مطالب واست جا میفته ولی فک کنم گرون هم باشه.

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> بگیر خیلی خوبه خودم نداشتم اما دیدم به جای 4 ساعت خوندن تو 2 ساعت مطالب واست جا میفته ولی فک کنم گرون هم باشه.


من ریاضیم درحد 30 تا 40 درصده میشه با این دی وی دیا به هفتاد هشتاد رسوندش؟؟؟؟؟من بالای هغتاد میخوام.

----------


## Mahdi1377

_من دارمش ...اگه کامل گوش کنی عالین 
احتمالات رو فقط از روش خوندم که خوب بود
ولی خب با سی دی نمیشه زیاد خوند چون وقت گیره واسم.ولی اگه وقتون واست مهم نیست سی دی بهترین گزینه می تونه باشه چون مثل یک معلم عمل می کنن
اول درس میدن بعد تست نمونه حل می کنن که شما باید جزوه برداری کنید از فیلم
در ضمن چیز زیادی نمی گن و هرچی تو کتابای کمک آموزشی هست میگن ولی خب معلم با متن کتاب قطعا فرق داره
پی نوشت:خیلی تعریف می کنن از همدیگه
موفق باشید
ویرایش:اونی که من دارم سه نفرن.یکیش عینکیه {مقدم نیا}_مو زرد{شروین}_سروش موئینی
_

----------


## Dayi javad

> من ریاضیم درحد 30 تا 40 درصده میشه با این دی وی دیا به هفتاد هشتاد رسوندش؟؟؟؟؟من بالای هغتاد میخوام.


اگ اینطور باش واس شما خوبه !

البته خیلی ها دی وی دی آفبا رو با سه نفر شناختن 
موئینی مقدم و سیاح نیا ! این سیاح نیا تو هر قسمت بود فاتحه تدریسو میخوند ! اصن نمیتونست خوب حرف بزنه !
خدارو شکر ک از افبا رفت و تنها استاد موئینی و مقدم با هم تدریس میکنن!

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> اگ اینطور باش واس شما خوبه !
> 
> البته خیلی ها دی وی دی آفبا رو با سه نفر شناختن 
> موئینی مقدم و سیاح نیا ! این سیاح نیا تو هر قسمت بود فاتحه تدریسو میخوند ! اصن نمیتونست خوب حرف بزنه !
> خدارو شکر ک از افبا رفت و تنها استاد موئینی و مقدم با هم تدریس میکنن!


سیاح نیارو نمیشناسم ولی مویینی و مقدم که تو تی وی درس میدادن به نظرم خوب بود حالا نمیدونم تو دی وی دی هم همینطورن  یانه .مرسی عزیزم که جواب دادی.به نظرت میشه باهاشون به 70 یا 80 رسید؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> سیاح نیارو نمیشناسم ولی مویینی و مقدم که تو تی وی درس میدادن به نظرم خوب بود حالا نمیدونم تو دی وی دی هم همینطورن  یانه .مرسی عزیزم که جواب دادی.به نظرت میشه باهاشون به 70 یا 80 رسید؟


کلاس دی وی دی و کتاب به تنهایی برای رسیدن به درصد 70 -80 و بالاتر کافی نیس!

بدون تلاش به این درصدا نمیرسی!
با تلاش بله میرسی ! اگ یم خودتون تو درس ریاضی چیزی بلد باشین مطمئنن میتونید !

تو همین فروم یکی از دوستان میگفت تو چن ماه تونسته با آفبا از ی درصد پایین به 50 برسه ( البته با کلی تست و تمرین و مرور )

همه چی بستگی به خودت داره

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> کلاس دی وی دی و کتاب به تنهایی برای رسیدن به درصد 70 -80 و بالاتر کافی نیس!
> 
> بدون تلاش به این درصدا نمیرسی!
> با تلاش بله میرسی ! اگ یم خودتون تو درس ریاضی چیزی بلد باشین مطمئنن میتونید !
> 
> تو همین فروم یکی از دوستان میگفت تو چن ماه تونسته با آفبا از ی درصد پایین به 50 برسه ( البته با کلی تست و تمرین و مرور )
> 
> همه چی بستگی به خودت داره


خوب اگه اینطوریه که منم میتونم چون منم اول ریاضیم داغون بود به زور به 40 رسید !

----------


## Dayi javad

> خوب اگه اینطوریه که منم میتونم چون منم اول ریاضیم داغون بود به زور به 40 رسید !


ان شا الله !

منتظر خبرای خوب و نتیجه خوبتون تو کنکور میمونیم ! :Yahoo (3): 


تو این دنیا چیز غیر ممکنی وجود نداره !

به هدفت اگ ایمان داشته باشی این درصدا واست میشن یک سکوی پرتاب عالی !

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام.بچه ها نظرتون درمورد آقای مقدم ومویینی چیه؟روش تدریسشون !خواستم از آفبا دی وی دی بگیرم !


مقدم خیلی خوبه تدریسش

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> سلام.بچه ها نظرتون درمورد آقای مقدم ومویینی چیه؟روش تدریسشون !خواستم از آفبا دی وی دی بگیرم !


دی وی دی افبا ریاضی اموزشی نیست همش تست های سخت حل میکنه ماله  جمع بندی اگه میخوای از صفر شروع کنی باید منتظری بگیری

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> مقدم خیلی خوبه تدریسش


صداشم خیلی خوشگله :Yahoo (4): !من تو تی وی چند قسمتاشو دیدم خوب بودن به نظرم .

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> دی وی دی افبا ریاضی اموزشی نیست همش تست های سخت حل میکنه ماله  جمع بندی اگه میخوای از صفر شروع کنی باید منتظری بگیری


من ریاضیم درحد 30 تا 40 میخوام به هشتاد برسم.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> من ریاضیم درحد 30 تا 40 میخوام به هشتاد برسم.


با منتظری به بالا 50 میرسی بقیه اش دیگه با تست زدنه

----------


## Last.Behi

> من ریاضیم درحد 30 تا 40 درصده میشه با این دی وی دیا به هفتاد هشتاد رسوندش؟؟؟؟؟من بالای هغتاد میخوام.


اره حتما البته تستم باید زیاد بزنی،من توصیم اینه اگه هزینش واست زیاده برو دو سه تا کتاب تست خوب ریاضی بگیر واسه هر مبحث از رو اونا بزن چون تدریس دی وی دیا عالیه ولی تستاش همون تستای کنکوره که تو همه کتابا هست وبیشتر وقتش هم صرف تست زدن میشه.حالا خود دانی.

----------


## Last.Behi

> صداشم خیلی خوشگله!من تو تی وی چند قسمتاشو دیدم خوب بودن به نظرم .


مقدم نیا فقط بعضی مباحثو تدریس میکنه در واقع فقط پیش اونم مهماش مثل کاربرد ،مقاطع،....بقیش مویینی تنهاست.

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> سلام.بچه ها نظرتون درمورد آقای مقدم ومویینی چیه؟روش تدریسشون !خواستم از آفبا دی وی دی بگیرم !


دی وی دی آفبا خوبه...
خیلی هم خوبه
به شرطی که حین تدریس از نکات مهم نت برداری کنی و مطالبو به سبک خودت دسته بندیشون کنی(هم بیشتر میفهمی و هم برا جمع بندیت خوبه)
و تو فاصله حداکثر یکی دو روز بری بعد دی وی دی تستارو بزنی
من خودم داشتم و فقط به دی وی دی اکتفا کردم و اصلا برام فایده ای نداشت...
من یادمه دقیقا مبحث حد رو شب قبل آزمون دیدم و رفتم 80زدم...
بعضیا از دی وی دی انتظار معجزه دارن...نه خیر اصلا اینطوری نیست....هیییییییییییچ دی وی دی و کلاسی هم اینجوری نیست
من بحثم آفبا نیست...هر دی وی دی
شما یه مبحثو که تازه دیدین حس میکنید یاد گرفتین و دیگه هیچ مشکلی ندارین در حالی که واقعا خیلی جاهارو هم نفهمیدید البته...
اگه بعد از هر دی وی دی که دیدین برین تستارو بزنین و رفع اشکال کنید از خودتون قطعا خیلی راهگشاست...
من آفبا رو دیدم خوب بود...مسعودی رو هم دیدم اصلا خوب نبود
از بقیه خبر ندارم
موفق باشید

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> دی وی دی آفبا خوبه...
> خیلی هم خوبه
> به شرطی که حین تدریس از نکات مهم نت برداری کنی و مطالبو به سبک خودت دسته بندیشون کنی(هم بیشتر میفهمی و هم برا جمع بندیت خوبه)
> و تو فاصله حداکثر یکی دو روز بری بعد دی وی دی تستارو بزنی
> من خودم داشتم و فقط به دی وی دی اکتفا کردم و اصلا برام فایده ای نداشت...
> من یادمه دقیقا مبحث حد رو شب قبل آزمون دیدم و رفتم 80زدم...
> بعضیا از دی وی دی انتظار معجزه دارن...نه خیر اصلا اینطوری نیست....هیییییییییییچ دی وی دی و کلاسی هم اینجوری نیست
> من بحثم آفبا نیست...هر دی وی دی
> شما یه مبحثو که تازه دیدین حس میکنید یاد گرفتین و دیگه هیچ مشکلی ندارین در حالی که واقعا خیلی جاهارو هم نفهمیدید البته...
> ...



ممنون از توضیحاتت

----------


## alibahadori

به نظرم 
توی بین دی وی دی های ریاضی همه موسسات 
اول از همه کنکور اسان رو خط بزن 
بعد ونوس رو
حالا میرسیم به حرف اخر و افبا 

افبا خوبه نمیگم بده ولی برای متوسط به بالا 

حرف اخر از اول اول بهت یاد میده یعنی از 0 تا 80 به بالا 

من خودم بیشتر از افبا با حرف اخر حال میکنم چون استادش خوبه و اینکه مفهومی درس میده نه فرمولی 
مثلا تمامی مثلثات رو جوری میده که اگه بخوای میتونی بدون فرمول حل کنی 


کلا این ترتیب از همه بهتره توی ریاضی  اول حرف اخر بعد افبا بعد ونوس بعد کنکور اسان است

----------


## fatimashokri76m

> به نظرم 
> توی بین دی وی دی های ریاضی همه موسسات 
> اول از همه کنکور اسان رو خط بزن 
> بعد ونوس رو
> حالا میرسیم به حرف اخر و افبا 
> 
> افبا خوبه نمیگم بده ولی برای متوسط به بالا 
> 
> حرف اخر از اول اول بهت یاد میده یعنی از 0 تا 80 به بالا 
> ...


اصلا تو هم که نگی کنکور آسان استو.خودم نمیگیرم .حالم ازشون بهم میخوره !

----------


## magicboy

فقط مقدم نیا خوبه
شروین که تو آفسایده
سروش مویینی هم به جای درس دادن میخواد اطلاعات ریاضی خودشو به رخ بقیه بکشه

----------

